# Bluegills on beds agiain?



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I have never tried fishing for bedding bluegills, but I would really like too this year. Has anyone had success around here with them after the late May early June spawn. I know the full moon is coming up on the 30th and this is supposed to be the time they spawn again but wasn't really sure where to give it a shot. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

try small ponds and lake with shallow sandy gravel flats...a good place to try would be at C.J. Brown at the marina...if you are familiar with the area...you drive down the entrance road and take a right down by lake, which takes you to the wooden handicapped dock...fish around that or over in the sand shoreline with either a free floating waxworm or use a fly rod with a sponge spider colored yellow or orange


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I like using a waxworm on an ice jig under a float as well. Once you find a bay or area where they are spawning you can find some pretty steady action. If they are indeed spawning you will find them rather shallow, probably 4' or less. You can search for them by tossing a small jig as you move about.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

they spawn twice a year. At alum they're going on #2 in shallow water. use bkr's rig i think its the best(use a small! float)


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Bluegill spawn each full moon when water temperatures are warm enough.

Not all bluefill spawn every month but enough do to make targetting them fun.
My wife is a bluegill fanatic and I use enough for bait to be aware of their habits.


From:Veteran fisheries biologist Bob Lusk runs Texoma Hatchery pond consulting service



> Like underwater rabbits, bluegill spawn several times a year adding pint-sized food to the system every time.
> In northern waters, bluegill commonly spawn two to three times before the growing season ends in mid-October or so. In Dixie, the pan-shaped creatures may create little craters in the shallows and spawn as many as four times in a calendar year, depending on the severity of the winter.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

If you can't find any this late, mark you calendar for the last week of may and the first few weeks in June. Get a flyrod too for Christmas and learn how to throw it, by June you'll have the time of your life.

wess


----------

